

Massive Aircraft Carrier made of Lego, 200,000 bricks, 350LB - epi0Bauqu
http://www.brickshelf.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=126969

======
randomwalker
Pretty cool. Just wanted to mention that this is modeled after the Nimitz
class, which are awesome nuke-powered beasts that are more like floating
cities. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimitz_class_aircraft_carrier>

------
s_baar
Needs anti-aliasing.

------
delano
At 350 lb, it's more like a tiny aircraft carrier.

